# UK marriage visitor visa questions and concerns



## lolkekbur (May 27, 2015)

Hello all! I need some guidance on how to complete the UK Marriage Visitor Visa. I?ve read all of the guidelines and documents required but I feel like I?m missing a few items. I want to make sure I have everything completed and have all of the necessary documents for approval. :-\\\\

My first question is regarding notification to the registry office. From what I?ve read, I need to be in the UK for 8 days before my fiance and I are eligible to give notice of marriage. Is this correct? If so, then will I be able to fly in for about 9 days, give notice, and then fly back to the US and then fly back for the wedding date? I cannot take a month off, and I doubt my company will allow me to. 

Email exchanges between the registry offices ? I have a few email exchanges between my fiancé and the local registry office. They only provided us an example letter to submit to the UK border agency. Will this be enough?

Do I have too little money? I have about 3,000 to pay for the flights and everything else will be paid for by my fiance and his parents. Could I be denied for having too little money? I already have a letter from his parents indicating that I am free to stay at their residence. 

Proof of relationship ? In the guide provided by the UK border agency they made no mention to provide proof of a genuine relationship. Should I submit documents regardless? If so, could you please provide me some examples? (I have saved flights, pictures, etc.)

Ties to the US ? I?ve heard I need to submit documents showing that I intend to travel back/have ties to the US. Is this true? I have a letter of employment and an old passport with previous travels to the UK and a student visa. Will proof of a car and student loans help as well? I mentioned in the application what our plans were: I intend to marry my fiance and then return to the US to file a spouse visa.

No arrangements ? So my wedding will be low budget and I don?t really plan on booking any small venues yet. Will this be an issue? How can I explain this to the UK border agency? 

Also, I have no flights booked yet, I want to make sure that this visa will be approved before I book anything. On the website, it indicated that can submit flights as proof but it is not necessary. Is this correct?

Proof of single status ? Never been married, is this required?

I apologize for asking so many questions! I just want to make sure we have all of the correct documents and avoid being denied a visa. It?s very frustrating because the UK Border agency website is so vague and barley provides any information.

Thank you!


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

You could fly back after your registry appt. to give notice. It's vaguely possible they could want to interview you, but (IMO) so unlikely it would be worth the risk of having to make an unexpected trip back to the UK. Once you've given notice and been approved, you good to marry for a year (it may have been two years, I forget).

Yes, the sample letter should be enough.

Your money and letter of invitation should suffice to cover the finances.

Proof of relationship - logs of communication (emails, Skype, whatsapp, etc.), boarding passes from previous flights, photos.

Your proof of ties to the US sounds fine.

Not everyone has a large ceremony. We're getting married this Saturday at a registry office and our entire guest list is our two witnesses (and hoping one of them isn't late), then we are going to lunch for four at a pub.

You don't want to book flights in advance. Just do a flight search of when you plan to travel and screen print the result.

If you've never been married, no proof is required.


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

lolkekbur said:


> Is this correct? If so, then will I be able to fly in for about 9 days, give notice, and then fly back to the US and then fly back for the wedding date? I cannot take a month off, and I doubt my company will allow me to.


Yes, that is correct. You can fly back to the US after giving notice, as the Marriage Visitor visa is multiple-entry. When you apply, you will show that you intend to give notice at a designated registry office.



lolkekbur said:


> Email exchanges between the registry offices ? I have a few email exchanges between my fiancé and the local registry office.


That's perfect. 



lolkekbur said:


> Do I have too little money? I have about 3,000 to pay for the flights and everything else will be paid for by my fiance and his parents. Could I be denied for having too little money? I already have a letter from his parents indicating that I am free to stay at their residence.


Yes, it's possible you will be denied on these grounds. 



lolkekbur said:


> Proof of relationship ?


Not necessary, as this is not a settlement visa. You do need to supply proof that you intend to return home and live in the US together. I would submit a letter from yourself/him stating your plans for the relationship. You will need to have a tenancy agreement including his name. Any proof that he will be living with you. 



lolkekbur said:


> Ties to the US ? I?ve heard I need to submit documents showing that I intend to travel back/have ties to the US. Is this true? I have a letter of employment and an old passport with previous travels to the UK and a student visa. Will proof of a car and student loans help as well?


Your old passport and student visa are not applicable. You need to show proof of current employment (letter from HR/manager, payslips) and proof of residency in the US (e.g. agreement from landlord). Student loans aren't proof of anything, but proof of current enrolment in an educational institution would certainly count.



lolkekbur said:


> I mentioned in the application what our plans were: I intend to marry my fiance and then return to the US to file a spouse visa.


I don't understand the point of this. Why not file for a fiancee visa, or marry your fiance in the US?



lolkekbur said:


> No arrangements ? So my wedding will be low budget and I don?t really plan on booking any small venues yet. Will this be an issue? How can I explain this to the UK border agency?


You have to have a venue booked in order to register your marriage, so I would urge you to have at least the venue booked, regardless of how low-budget it is.



lolkekbur said:


> Also, I have no flights booked yet, I want to make sure that this visa will be approved before I book anything. On the website, it indicated that can submit flights as proof but it is not necessary. Is this correct?


Don't book flights before you have the visa.



lolkekbur said:


> Proof of single status ? Never been married, is this required?


You don't need to provide documents which don't exist (i.e. divorce certificate).

I would strongly urge you to reconsider your idea to marry on a visa which assumes you will not be settling in the UK, when that is indeed your intent. While there's nothing illegal about applying for a spouse visa after marrying on a marriage visitor visa, your eventual, deliberate intent to settle in the UK is something you'll either have to lie about or hope they don't use as a basis to reject your application. I really think you should consider a US marriage. This is what my husband and I did and I could not be happier with the decision (we still intend to have a ceremony in the UK in September).


----------



## salix (Apr 27, 2014)

secretlobster said:


> I would strongly urge you to reconsider your idea to marry on a visa which assumes you will not be settling in the UK, when that is indeed your intent. While there's nothing illegal about applying for a spouse visa after marrying on a marriage visitor visa, your eventual, deliberate intent to settle in the UK is something you'll either have to lie about or hope they don't use as a basis to reject your application. I really think you should consider a US marriage. This is what my husband and I did and I could not be happier with the decision (we still intend to have a ceremony in the UK in September).


Many people apply for a Marriage Visitor Visa, marry and then apply for a Spouse Visa at a later date. There is nothing wrong with it and no stigma to it. A major reason is the cost to apply is £85 instead of the £956 for a fiancé visa.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Or they can't meet the financial requirement at the moment.
But if you add the cost of flights (esp long-haul), the difference in fees may become less significant.


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

If there's a legitimate reason for applying for a marriage visitor visa with the intent to apply for a spouse visa to settle later on, the applicant should definitely be up front with that reason.


----------



## lolkekbur (May 27, 2015)

salix said:


> You could fly back after your registry appt. to give notice. It's vaguely possible they could want to interview you, but (IMO) so unlikely it would be worth the risk of having to make an unexpected trip back to the UK. Once you've given notice and been approved, you good to marry for a year (it may have been two years, I forget).
> 
> Yes, the sample letter should be enough.
> 
> ...


Thank you!



secretlobster said:


> Yes, it's possible you will be denied on these grounds.


What would you suggest in terms of funds? $5,000+?



secretlobster said:


> Not necessary, as this is not a settlement visa. You do need to supply proof that you intend to return home and live in the US together. I would submit a letter from yourself/him stating your plans for the relationship. You will need to have a tenancy agreement including his name. Any proof that he will be living with you.


Sweet! Thank you. Would you suggest getting the letter notarized? 




secretlobster said:


> I don't understand the point of this. Why not file for a fiancee visa, or marry your fiance in the US?





secretlobster said:


> I would strongly urge you to reconsider your idea to marry on a visa which assumes you will not be settling in the UK, when that is indeed your intent. While there's nothing illegal about applying for a spouse visa after marrying on a marriage visitor visa, your eventual, deliberate intent to settle in the UK is something you'll either have to lie about or hope they don't use as a basis to reject your application. I really think you should consider a US marriage. This is what my husband and I did and I could not be happier with the decision (we still intend to have a ceremony in the UK in September).


We decided to live in the US, but the only reason why we're taking this route because my fiance does not want file for a US fiance visa. He does not want to be unemployed for 6+ months while waiting for his green card. Also, I work as a recruiter so I see first hand how months of unemployment can hinder someone's chance for employment.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm sorry, I misunderstood - I thought you intended to return to the US, and then file for a spouse visa for yourself to settle in the UK. I see now that you intend to petition for your husband to join you in the US. That makes more sense! My apologies. I still do think that getting married in the US is remarkably easier (it can be done on ESTA/visitor visa with almost no waiting period, depending on state). 

Your letters of introduction for yourselves, should you choose to submit them, do not need to be notarised. 

Definitely provide a letter from whomever you are staying with; they should provide the length of your stay, their address, and contact information.

Adequate maintenance isn't a static figure and is up to the discretion of the officer reviewing your case. Any funds you claim need to be immediately available to you (i.e. in a bank account in your own name). It also depends largely on your length of stay.


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

I am marrying on a Visitor Visa Marriage, not becaue of any money issue, My fiance has a busines was not paying her self, So now she has decided to that for a year.. in the mean time i will comeback after within the 6mth period and have a letter stating that i will be working and helping my spouse to work on the Spousel Visa to come there.. also setting up a bank account for both us before coming back.
I certainly never knew you cant go back..i dont think thats true.. Am doing doing it when i comeback. Spousel Visa


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

No, it isn't true that you can't marry on a Marriage Visitor visa and then apply on a spouse visa later. You can do that and people have. I never said it was impossible to do, I just said that if you're planning on settling in the UK, you should address the reason why you're applying for a non-settlement visa before trying to settle there. I have known people to have a Marriage Visitor visa denied because the ECO felt they were at risk of immigrating illegally. You have to be able to show strong ties to your current country of residence.


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

Ok that brings me to the next question, i have been there twice, i am divorced and have to comeback and move out of my house to whch i put my mortgage letter signed in along with my letter sating that i will be moving when i come back ..is that enough, A mortage document on when we got the house and signed by lawyers. i hope thats enough, along with other docs which my lawyer said i should.letters photos pics communication ..etc...etc


----------



## secretlobster (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm not a mod, but could you start a new thread for this question? I truly apologise, but I really don't think I can advise on your situation. I'm having difficulty following.


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

Think some people are not quite understanding the Visitor Visa Marriage

I thougtit was thebasic visa to get the Marriage visitor ..

If you have all documents paper work pics communication travel to the country like i have done two times

Return ticket and reason to come back which i have (finally divorced so i have to comeback and move. lived here 25 plus years..etc...etc

Hopefull mods can input more


----------



## ejw07 (Apr 24, 2015)

This is why i am dong the Marriage visitor Visa my fiance was not paying her self, having talked to a lawyer she started to pay herself, 

The Sponsor is a self employed Antique dealer. This business was set up June 2013 and she invested £56,000 into this business and did not take a salary. However from August 2014, the Sponsor has started to pay herself £300 per week and this has increased from the 17/10/2014, to £380 per week. She also has a retail shop from which she sell paints (decorative chalk paint) and she pays herself £300 per week from this employment and has been doing so since August 2014.


----------

